# Anyone ride in the May Day Metric yesterday?



## nwemerys (Jun 7, 2008)

My wife and I took off at around 8:30 for what was supposed to be a 70 mile day, but the route made us change our minds. 4 lane roads; route that had us on the sidewalk(s) at times as the roads were too dangerous; deafening traffic noise; etc. I always enjoy riding, but this route was not a comfortable one for us...buzzed 3 times set a new record for 1 day. I hope they make some changes next year... On a positive note, the weather was great.


----------

